# Powder Is Huge Now! And, She's Looking Gorgeous Today, Duw



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I took Powder out very early this morning for some bonding time







I also decided to have a little photo shoot

Powders Infinity symbol










"You smell familiar " (PS - I know, she ended up between my legs lol, after exploring the end of the bed she decided she wanted to climb back on me and crawled between my legs and then up my torso, She cracks me up sometimes







)






Tail shots (I LOVE her tail! she's actually going to go into shed anytime now, so its not as pretty as it usually is, but its gorgeous after a shed!)









and my angry macklot's finds his way in here







:





Thanks for looking!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

She does have some cool tail markings. She even looks due to shed. Looks grey in few spots. They always look awesome after a good shed. Have to post some after pics also. She looks nice.


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> She does have some cool tail markings. She even looks due to shed. Looks grey in few spots. They always look awesome after a good shed. Have to post some after pics also. She looks nice.


Thanks  yeah her tail is very unique, some red but mostly black saddles with crazy black and white fleckling on the sides, its awesome







and the white on her neck seems to "creep" up her sides sometimes, so that's what going on with the white parts on her neck.

That's just her going into a really light phase, when she goes into a light phase she gets an extreme milky brown colour, that's also very cool to see









She is DH Snow, so I have a feeling that her colours and markings are influenced by that, but that's just a theory

And any day now I am expecting blue eyes lol, so as soon as she sheds ill get some updated pictures, she looks insane right out of a shed!

Thanks again BRUNER!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

No reason to thank me. Your the one sharing the cool snake pics. Lol. I know pics don't do her justice. Pics never do compared to seeing in person. Can't wait to see her post shed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

Very pretty, do you plan on breeding her? And why does the other snake look miserable and grumpy? Does he ever get to come out for handling?


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Very pretty, do you plan on breeding her? And why does the other snake look miserable and grumpy? Does he ever get to come out for handling?


Thank you







I do plan on breeding her in about 4 years, a lot of people say 2 - 3 years old for boas but I am a believer in the rule: The older the better in terms of breeding.

And, The other snake appropriately named Shaka "The Psychopath" Zulu, Is just very aggressive. I would LOVE to be able to hold him, but 99% of the time he will get on me then start striking at my face and arms/legs, so I have to put him back.

I have learned that he is at an age where he is already programmed, No changing his behaviour that I can see. But I am going to try to tame him down again once I get a snake hook

So, in short.. he doesn't let me handle him lol

Thanks again!


----------

